# Oh Boy, now I'm gettin' serious



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Just ordered a KaBar combination blade and the kydex sheath, a water filter to replace the filter from my PUR Scout that was deteriorated to junk. My bag is slowly coming together.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

UT Oh You Have Been Bitten By The Bug. The Next Thing You Know You Will Be Buying A Bug Out Location And Burying Ammo And Silver. The WhOle Time Questioning. Is This Going To Be Enough.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It's never enough. One day you will look around and say somewhere I have a spare filter for the scout and a serrated KaBar, I just can't remember which bag they are in. :lol:


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Seneca said:


> It's never enough. One day you will look around and say somewhere I have a spare filter for the scout and a serrated KaBar, I just can't remember which bag they are in. :lol:


Wut? No inventory tag?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Way to go Gashole Willie!


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

It's getting worse. I went out today to pick up a few things for work and came home with a tarp for the bag and a 12" combination bow saw/hack saw by Kobalt. The saw was I think a little over $10 and of course uses a 12" blade. What I liked about it is that it has a dual hand position, front and rear, and 6" of clearance. I think at this point I have all my tool and cutting needs covered. What I am finding out is that the 12" blades are plentiful too, not some proprietary 10"BS.

What was funny was the salesman, an older gent in his 70's, when I explained what I was looking for (collapsible bow saw that came with a sheath) and I explained that I needed to put in in a pack for camping and such, he dryly asked me if I was expecting an invasion. Crap he's on to me! I then mentioned that I work in some remote locations and having the ability to cut things might get me home. He backed off. It was funny for a moment though.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

GasholeWillie said:


> It's getting worse. I went out today to pick up a few things for work and came home with a tarp for the bag and a 12" combination bow saw/hack saw by Kobalt. The saw was I think a little over $10 and of course uses a 12" blade. What I liked about it is that it has a dual hand position, front and rear, and 6" of clearance. I think at this point I have all my tool and cutting needs covered.
> 
> What was funny was the salesman, an older gent in his 70's, when I explained what I was looking for (collapsible bow saw that came with a sheath) and I explained that I needed to put in in a pack for camping and such, he dryly asked me if I was expecting an invasion. Crap he's on to me! I then mentioned that I work in some remote locations and having the ability to cut things might get me home. He backed off. It was funny for a moment though.


I simply sneer at some of the people at the big box stores and when they say something like that, you can lean in real close and say, "hell yeah I'm expecting an invasion and when it happens (look at his name tag) CARL, I'm gonna put this ****in' saw to good use...if you know what I mean, CARL.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I simply sneer at some of the people at the big box stores and when they say something like that, you can lean in real close and say, "hell yeah I'm expecting an invasion and when it happens (look at his name tag) CARL, I'm gonna put this ****in' saw to good use...if you know what I mean, CARL.


You bastard! I am reading this on an airplane and laughing out loud. The other passengers are looking at me strangely. :lol:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> You bastard! I am reading this on an airplane and laughing out loud. The other passengers are looking at me strangely. :lol:


NOTE;

I have not had a drink in 7 days! I believe my body is taking the food that I have consumed and producing its own alcohol.


----------

